
Contest promises new way to be paid for open source and blockchain contributions - BallinBige
https://medium.com/deconet/join-the-distributed-open-source-blockchain-development-contest-c0b2647773da
======
kayall
The rewards are very compelling. I went ahead and signed up just to see. Just
waiting to be added to the open source developer Slack at this point.

------
cryptoreadyplay
says that hackers can generate passive income from what they create for the
contest, in addition to the prizes. that's pretty interesting.

